# Final Exams



## Maryam.N12 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, first of all let me introduce myself since I'm new to this board







My names Maryam, and I'm 16 years old and I come from Canada.. I have IBS A. It often alternates between diarrhea and constipation, though its mostly constipation or gas.Anyway, I'm sort of freaking out because next week I have two final exams - one for biology (its a huge exam, btw... 9 unit tests combined in one) and one for Social Studies, which is going to be marked by the provincial government, so its pretty scary. However, despite how big these exams are, I'm not concerned about failing them, because I know I wont... I am terrified about having an "episode" though. Lately, and I'm not sure whether or not its because I'm nervous or I'm actually sick, or both, I've been having these stomach aches... they come as a slight pressure and then they escalate (mostly because I start getting nervous.) See, I've been blessed with IBS AND an anxiety disorder, which some of you might relate to, and we all know thats not an awesome combination. And I'm reeeeaallly nervous I'll get sick during the exam... it would be soo embarrassing. Usually when I'm nervous I feel like I really, really need to go the washroom to... you know... and I know I wont be able to do that, because my teacher will definitely not let me leave the classroom unless I throw up at his feet (or worse, if you know what i mean) or burst into tears, and I would die if that happened.Anyway... I'm wondering if any of you have any methods of coping that you'd like to share with me, because I really want to do all that I can to make sure it will be avoided. I'm so glad I found this website... it really sucks to feel like you're the only one. None of my friends have to go through this, so I have no one to talk about it with.So yeah, thanks...


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaIBS is often related to nerves, and it won't help in anyway. Try taking a few deep breaths and make yourself concentrate on something else. I find if I ignore it it goes away, if I make a big deal about it and worry the worst then the worst is likely to happen. Could you speak to a teacher before the exam and just tell them, if you're to embarassed to tell them what's wrong, that you've not been very well recently and ask them what would happen if you had to leave through the exam, and see if you can work something out. Don't worry, i'm sure things will be fine. It's just the anxiety building up a bit.


----------



## slewis (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Maryam, I'm Sarah







I have the same problem, though in my case, I have IBS along with a strain of chronic fatigue... so I'm basically exhausted all the time, and then being sick etc on top of it. I'm actually in University in the UK.. and I've had to let my lecturers and school offices know about my problem (doctor's notes usually help too)... They've been incredibly understanding... I need to apply for special consideration relating to the exams, as I too am afraid I'll have an episode while in the exam hall (the rule with my exams is that you can't leave for the first hour of the exam, and then the last half hour, which means it'll be very difficult for me if I desperately need to go to the toilet!). I've actually had to contact my lecturer today, as I have an exam on Wednesday, and the stress has made the IBS worse, along with the fatigue from constantly trying to concentrate on work and get everything done for the deadlines last week. Are you on any medication for IBS? If not, I'd suggest asking your doctor for ones that will help... I have anti-nausea ones and also ones that ease the pain in the bowel. Make sure that you eat safe foods before your exam - ones that you know will not disagree with you... I think porridge is a safe bet, and things along those lines.. I'm on a dairy-free diet, so I know that I have to avoid everything with milk in. Also, take in tablets / anything else that will ease pain whilst in the exam... I constantly carry a heat-pack on me nowadays, just in case I have a spasm when I'm out. It's one of those hand-held gel ones, which does wonders for my stomach!!


----------



## Maryam.N12 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks so much for your advice.... i took it to heart and spoke with my Bio teacher, who incidentally is my socials instructor. So despite my extreme mortification (i get really embarrassed when i talk about personal stuff like that with people) he took pity on me and agreed, so thats a huge weight off my shoulders. My exam is tomorrow, wish me luck!And no, I dont take any meds... I don't like taking medication, and usually i have it under control so ive never needed to, except for lately since ive been feeling like ####. Haha, and I highly doubt i;ll eat anything before the examso thanks again guys!!!


----------



## sillys_say_silly (Jan 27, 2008)

sazzy said:


> HeyaIBS is often related to nerves, and it won't help in anyway. Try taking a few deep breaths and make yourself concentrate on something else. I find if I ignore it it goes away, if I make a big deal about it and worry the worst then the worst is likely to happen. Could you speak to a teacher before the exam and just tell them, if you're to embarassed to tell them what's wrong, that you've not been very well recently and ask them what would happen if you had to leave through the exam, and see if you can work something out. Don't worry, i'm sure things will be fine. It's just the anxiety building up a bit.


I completely agree.I have ulcerative colitis ( am 18 now and have had it since I was 11)and am currently going through a flare up and just took exams the other week...what got me through was focusing on the test or chewing gum or having hard candy and just trying to relax. Also, see if you can get a Dr. or parent to write your teacher a note, if possible.


----------

